# Photo Enlarger- Beseler Dichro 67S & other dark room items



## vvvMissKittyvvv (Jul 10, 2012)

I owe 4k in taxes and they are going to sell my house if i dont pay up.  I know this isnt any one elses problem but if you or anyone you know is looking for this stuff i need to make money. I would like to get $1100 for the whole package but if your interested please give me an offer on all or any one item you would like. My name is Kate and you can call me or John at 1-717-733-8308. I have tried to craigslist this stuff but it seems photography forums and hobby like places like this are the only way im going to be able to sell this. Please call me if you have any questions. 



Beseler Dichro 67S  w/ instructions & CD
2 dark room safe lights with 2 extra replacement lights 
2 gradulate beakers 1000ml 100ml
polaroid auto processor
kearsarge 201 enlarging time computer 
1.28 50mm nikon lens 
chemical datatainer containers x3 never used
film developing canister 
developing trays 
thermometer 
10 boxes of photo paper, some resealed some not opened,  a variety of sizes. 
 and other various photography items

Photos of the items can me seen at 
Beseler Enlarger/Dark Room Setup


----------



## ann (Jul 10, 2012)

If you find someone to pay that amount for this equipment it will be a miracle, please understand I don't mean to sound rude, but people are giving away beseler 45's just to avoid leaving them at the curb.

Good luck


----------



## vvvMissKittyvvv (Jul 10, 2012)

Unfortunately thats what im finding out. Honestly I would be willing to take any serious offer. Im down and out at the moment and have sold just about everything i can from my toy car to my chrysler 300m. This stuff is next to go. Like i said the price is for everything you see not just the enlarger so it seemed like a fair price. Thanks for your opinion tho and spread the word even if you think its over priced maybe someone else you know might be interested.


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2012)

I would recommend putting the paper on eBay. Kodak B&W paper is no longer manufactured and is desirable to some darkroom printers. The other items can be sold that way as well, probably individually or in small lots.   But, I wouldn't expect to get more than $100 or so for all of it. Maybe $200.


----------



## M.Sayer (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd be interested in purchasing these items from you, but not at the price you listed.


----------



## ann (Jul 10, 2012)

compur said:


> I would recommend putting the paper on eBay. Kodak B&W paper is no longer manufactured and is desirable to some darkroom printers. The other items can be sold that way as well, probably individually or in small lots.   But, I wouldn't expect to get more than $100 or so for all of it. Maybe $200.




I would basically agree , however, even 200 may be too much.

The paper is old and is probably fogged, which means someone will be wanting their money back.

People give our school equipment all the time, and we try to sell off what we don't need and use the funds for repairs, etc; and it is difficult to get even 10 cents on the dollar,  more like .01.

Pro equipment is going for nothing these days, let alone hobby grade equipment. 

I understand these are hard things to hear and deal with and you certainly are over whelmed, but I would take would i could get and not hold out for a sum that just isn't realistic these days


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a similar dark room lot that recently sold on eBay for $225:
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280916912184

Here is one that sold for $350:
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221067895547

I've been selling photo items on eBay for 15 years and I've sold lots and lots of darkroom paper. I never once had any returns or complaints on paper.


----------



## ann (Jul 11, 2012)

If i bought a lot of paper from anyone and found that it was fogged I would be sending it back.

Glad you haven't had issues, but it happens.


----------



## compur (Jul 11, 2012)

I would send it back too.


----------

